# Applying Wingshooter's Starship Technique



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

First, if you haven't seen Roger's video about how to shoot a starship, check it out here:






I decided a few days ago to try this out because I was getting nothing but frustration from trying to shoot my 'ship with my normal anchor point. My main problem was a distinct lack of consistency and consistency is supposed to be the point of having a static anchor.

Based on Roger's video I started pointing with the starship and drawing straight back from there so everything is in a line. I've never had any success doing this with a regular slingshot but the extra length of the starship (+17" in this case) really tells you when you're lined up. I didn't think that a big crazy starship could ever feel like an extension of my arm the way a regular catty does but I'm really starting to get there with this new way of shooting.

Here's me trying it out with some old school can chasing. I'm shooting flechettes because that's what I shoot but the same techniques apply to rounds. Well, I suppose they do, I haven't tried it yet :iono:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Good job MJ you explained it much better than I did.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The angle changes as you elevate the slingshot. If the slingshot is set up right the difference in elevation is compensated for with with the change in angle. With all of my shooting stars (the first of the "Starships" which was a name given mine by Flatband), I sight just like I do a normal slingshot, but 10 degrees off of the platform. -- Tex


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

What if you canted the forks to line up with your normal anchor point? Just throwing it out there. Never shot a starship before, although I would really like to pick up one of Wingshooter's in the near future.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Jaximus said:


> What if you canted the forks to line up with your normal anchor point? Just throwing it out there. Never shot a starship before, although I would really like to pick up one of Wingshooter's in the near future.


You can do that. Like Tex says about 10 degrees. I don't do it because I don't like to draw to my face. I know big sissy I have benn smacked a couple of times so now I stay away.


----------

